# The Phoenix Gold Crate Project, Outlaw and Bandit amp rack



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I have not really been happy with my amp rack since I built it a few months ago. The amp rack was always a temporary plan just to get the amps mounted, so I am fine with rebuilding it. I am also finally ready to add my second Bandit to the mix to power the tweeters I added, this also requires a change. So here is the plan.

I have always loved the fact the Phoenix Gold shipped their special edition amps in wooden crates, but what happens to the crate when you mount the amp. Why not incorporate a crate into the install, and that's what I intend to do. I never got the original crate that my Outlaw came in and the Bandits just come in a box (that's not interesting), so my plan is to build a new crate that house all 3 amps together for one 52" long amp.

Here is what it looks like now with the Outlaw and 1 Bandit along with the 15 farad distro cap (this is either getting moved or replaced I haven't yet decided)





Here is what all 3 amps look like lined up.





I made a "technical" drawing to represent my plan.



The goal is to make it look like an old crate, something that is old and worn like this.



The center crosshatched part will be some sort of wire or steel mesh so you can see the amps inside as well as provide ventilation. I may even leave the metal grating outside so it can oxidize a bit for authenticity. I am also going to light it from the inside using this kit from Parts Express, Lavolta KIT1 RGB 300 LED 16 ft. Tape Light 12V IP65 Remote & 073-086

The "crate" will be bolted to the back wall of the cab behind the rear seat, it will appear as if an old crate has just been shoved back there till the lights turn on. 

Looking for input, what do you guys think.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it's an excellent idea. Something different. Maybe some old fashioned hinges or latches so you can "open" the crate(?)


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks awesome. Always fun to see people's creativity!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> I think it's an excellent idea. Something different. Maybe some old fashioned hinges or latches so you can "open" the crate(?)


I'm absolutely going to use some vintage hardware, I might even incorporate some leather trunk straps. My dad builds furniture so I snagged some of his hardware catalogs last time I was home. The front will be removable with some blind fasteners (probably magnets) because there isn't enough room for a hinged opening, I may however incorporate some fake hinges and latches.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I got started on building the amp rack (crate) today, a big thanks to Glenn (GLN305) for coming over to give me a hand. I picked up the wood last week from Home Depot, I am using the select grade pine, no knots.

The entire crate is 55" long and about 12" tall and 4" deep. The crate will get distressed and beaten up to look old before it is done. I may also add some stencils for "high voltage" or things like that. Here is what it looks like so far.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

looking good


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I hooked up the Bandit that I have not used yet and I smoked it. I burned up a whole bank of caps and the board is toast. Last year I had all 3 amps gone thru and bench tested to make sure the caps were good. This is the first time I have fired this amp up since getting it back, so now I need a new board.





If anyone has an amp or board, I started a thread to buy a new one.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...m50-bandit-any-condition-long-board-good.html


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Ouch!
Better the bench than the car.
It would be good to know why these new caps failed.

When energizing amps that have sat for a while a current limiting device can be helpful.
A headlamp bulb works or some radioshack resistors on the amp's B+ terminal










I'm a fan of the PG gear, love the project. Thanks for posting.



Alek or Eric may be of help with repairs.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They fail because they are known to fail, lol I know this is not what you wanted to hear. The amplifier can be brand spanking new out the box and I bet you that it has those same capacitors leaking. They are not only found in PG but other well known amps (such as Zapco, which causes similar problems). 

There is no way of checking these caps, unless they took them off the circuit board which is clearly not the situation here. I have a M50 that was minty inside, those same caps looked mighty fine with absolutely no trace of leakage. Once I removed them it was a different story. 


Why you powered it? I didn't even bother powering my M50 even after it looked perfectly good, I removed the caps and saw they where leaking. Am positive that if I would of powered it up the same thing would of happen to me.


Don't worry, its repairable.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Really sucks that this happened, hope someone comes up with a board/amp or maybe we can take it apart and fix it if that's possible.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

mega bummer mark 

the amp rack is going to look really cool. maybe some dark stain to give it that older look?

maybe this?



> Use steel wool and vinegar. Put a strip of 0000 steel wool in a glass jar filled with plain white vinegar. Let stand overnight. In the morning, the steel wool should be mostly dissolved. Paint the steel/vinegar mixture onto bare wood with a brush. Watch as the vinegar solution reacts immediately with the wood.
> This distressing technique is used primarily to grey or age the wood, as opposed to distress the wood, although it has a very similar feel. Spot test on a different piece of wood to experiment before you apply to your desired piece.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn I wish I saw this thread before you powered that amp as I agree with tricky Ricky. PG got a bad batch of caps from Panasonic that were used for years. This issue is common in the ZPAs, m series, bandits, and other lines too.

As for the amp rack, badass idea. I would have suggested going to antique stores to find ry old crates for the wood( and art work). Either way, it should look good once finished.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Did you get around to distressing the crate? Need any help this weekend?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Car audio used to have a saying, back in the day. If you can think of it
it's prolly already been done. THIS is something altogether different, LIKE IT!!
Getting an old foot locker may not be a bad idea for wood that has a good
aged look to it. Either way you go, I'm sure it is going to turn out really cool. 
Maybe use some metal mesh like used in old lockers would look neat?

cant wait to see this one


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Did you get around to distressing the crate? Need any help this weekend?


No just been throwing ideas around. I'm going to get he garage clean today, maybe work on it tomorrow. The Bandits are on the way to TrickyRicky for repairs.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice to see old PG amps going to good use. Bummer about your amp damage!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Friend had the same issue with PG MPS 2250......almost lost his car in flames overnight


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh man that sucks.

glad to hear the amps are going to get a once-over.

speaking of the garage. i need to clean mine again too haha!


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

those caps look pretty hurt.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So here are some updates on the project. I have already gotten the Bandits back from repair, a big thanks the Tricky Ricky here on the forum for a fast turnaround. The burnt bandit got a new board and the other Bandit got new caps. 

I did some of the stenciling today, here are some construction pics. I am going to start aging the top tomorrow.







When I move out of mod street I may try this in the bed.



The stencils will look much less bold after I distress them tomorrow.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good! Can't wait to see the aging process.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that's nice


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Please tell me your making the stencils look like they where branded.

Adding a partial square (faded, not a full square) around each letter would make it look like it was branded. Will take time to do but will make a heck of a difference. Or just add a little fade around the letters, so they wont be so perfect.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

looking good!! i hope the aging turns out good


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I like it! You could take a torch lightly to the wood as well to give it some nice dark spots without burning. I'm a big fan of petina, be it real or custom.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome looking crate mark!

thats going to look slick!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks great. The stenciling is a nice touch. Maybe you need a bullet hole or two for the full bandit effect.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

So, do I take a .45 or 9mm over there this weekend to help you out Mark? LOL



astrochex said:


> Looks great. The stenciling is a nice touch. Maybe you need a bullet hole or two for the full bandit effect.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know about the screws showing at every joint. If it was me I'd go with the screwless design using a  pocket hole jig.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

astrochex said:


> Looks great. The stenciling is a nice touch. Maybe you need a bullet hole or two for the full bandit effect.





GLN305 said:


> So, do I take a .45 or 9mm over there this weekend to help you out Mark? LOL


 Not that gunshots in my neighborhood are uncommon, but I think shooting off my .45 in the garage may arose some suspicion. Most of the punk kids in my neighborhood just carry little pea shooter .22s. Also I can only imagine trying to explain a self inflincted gun shot would at work on Monday after the bullet ricochets back off the concrete floor. 



yogegoy said:


> I don't know about the screws showing at every joint. If it was me I'd go with the screwless design using a  pocket hole jig.


 The exposed screws were on purpose, remember its a crate. Nobody would make a crate that nice, Glenn and I had to keep reminding ourselves that flaws were a good thing on this project.

I did some aging on the top, maybe a bit too much. It looks like it has been thru a war now.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

hmmmmmmm.....i like it but hmmmmmmm....lol


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, looks really legit now with it aged...it sure was hard to not make everything perfect. So did you use the aging solution you talked about? The stenciling is just right and aged right. I think I can see some hammer claw marks and such LOL. Let's get er done this weekend!

....and next on Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

idk something looks off to me..... whats up with the white dots? and its still to perfect lol


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> Wow, looks really legit now with it aged...it sure was hard to not make everything perfect. So did you use the aging solution you talked about? The stenciling is just right and aged right. I think I can see some hammer claw marks and such LOL. Let's get er done this weekend!
> 
> ....and next on Antiques Roadshow.


Yup, definitely some hammer marks from both ends. The solution didn't work that great because pine apparently doesn't have enough tannin in it, I needed to rub it with black tea first and I didn't have any. I used stain first to show off the marks and then sprayed the solution over that, the solution should still age the hardware.



fast94tracer said:


> idk something looks off to me..... whats up with the white dots? and its still to perfect lol


The white dots are actually copper nails that should patina over time and add an interesting dynamic. The heads are shiny still from sanding and must have reflected some light making them look white.

Are you going to "Shake the Lake" in Erie on the 18th, I will be doing mod street if you want to see it in person.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

no i cant go i have work  but ill be at pottsville on the 22nd


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting real bullet holes, but stencils with something bullet holeish with burn marks.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks good, thats an awesome idea!!!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Sooooo creative, I just love this build!!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

astrochex said:


> I wasn't suggesting real bullet holes, but stencils with something bullet holeish with burn marks.


I know, was just kidding around LOL


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Progress pics.....


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

looks good but i would prolly go with a galvanized square mesh that you get at a hardware store for that beatup rustic look.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

I like this... and not just for my fav PG amps ever, but also the whole stressed wood look/feel... can I suggest you forgo the mesh.
I prefer the open look, like you just cracked open the crate and these 3 puppies were inside...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i wouldnt put the mesh on there... just my two cents - i dont think it looks right 

the aging looks awesome though!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Pure sexiness.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

So cool! so different! looking shweet...


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks fantastic. I agree with no mesh. Leave it as is.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I wouldnt use THAT mesh, it's too modern. Looks great though overall.


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

That rack is SO EFFING SWEET! Great job!!!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks perfect without the mesh!!! great job!!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

****ing loving it man! Seriously different and so original!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Very cool, love it!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the crate looks awesome mark


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool! And quite unique!!

Hmm, hoping I might be able to see this in person sometime next week!!??


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Everything is installed and the rear seat is back in. It is tight, very tight. I can hold the seat flat with the front cover on and I can even latch it in the up position, however I have to remove the front cover to lock the bottom of the seat up.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done. At 1st I was wondering how well that would look once installed but that actually looks pretty badass.
is there a way to carry this theme through the rest of the truck?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Well done. At 1st I was wondering how well that would look once installed but that actually looks pretty badass.
> is there a way to carry this theme through the rest of the truck?


Not sure if I will be able to continue it, I might try to incorporate something into the center console sub I'm going to build this fall. It's completely hidden when the seat is up, so it's kind of it's own thing right now. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Not sure if I will be able to continue it, I might try to incorporate something into the center console sub I'm going to build this fall. It's completely hidden when the seat is up, so it's kind of it's own thing right now. Thanks for the nice words.


Theme is a huge part of how an install looks and works aesthetically.
I like the idea of the outlaw and bandit amps inspiring the distressed crate for the amp rack.
So could you take some other similar aspect of the bandit and outlaw and incorporate it into other parts of the install.

maybe like some rod iron grills for your kicks or door or something, or and old horseshoe type grill shape or at least an insignia or logo or something.
just lots of little things here and there the install throughout the entire vehicle.

So on the outside you have this cool blue lowered and shaved truck and the inside is the old wild west


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Theme is a huge part of how an install looks and works aesthetically.
> I like the idea of the outlaw and bandit amps inspiring the distressed crate for the amp rack.
> So could you take some other similar aspect of the bandit and outlaw and incorporate it into other parts of the install.
> 
> ...



hhmmmmm..... Thinking!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This is how you really take a Theme and run crazy with it
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...steampunk-themed-scion-low-end-audio-now.html


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Great creativity. Awesome job, work and equipment.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome creativity! It's like that outlaw belongs in there.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe chuckwagon wheel grills?

Mount an old lever action rifle above the amp rack...lol


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Theme is a huge part of how an install looks and works aesthetically.
> I like the idea of the outlaw and bandit amps inspiring the distressed crate for the amp rack.
> So could you take some other similar aspect of the bandit and outlaw and incorporate it into other parts of the install.
> 
> ...



LOL, you mean empty bullet casings and horse **** everywhere .... ,
Now that would be one hell of a theme truck...heh
but seriously that trim came out Hella nice. i'd love to see the same style of distressed wood all over the truck.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Jail bars vertical... It's an outlaw


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

quietfly said:


> LOL, you mean empty bullet casings and horse **** everywhere .... ,
> Now that would be one hell of a theme truck...heh
> but seriously that trim came out Hella nice. i'd love to see the same style of distressed wood all over the truck.





oilman said:


> Jail bars vertical... It's an outlaw


Now you guys are thinkin!!!

also leave a bunch of half full and overflowing dip cups sittin around the truck.

Cowhide seat covers or trim on the seats and or door panels.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I will tell you guys that I have always wanted a King Ranch interior, wouldn't that just piss the Ford guys off. If I could afford it I would love to do some old distressed leather on the seats and doors. 

The jail bars are a bit of a stretch, but I love the old shell casings and what not.

I've thought about mounting a holster for my Colt .45 on the center console, I probably need a big .357 revolver to get the look right.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> The exposed screws were on purpose, remember its a crate. Nobody would make a crate that nice, Glenn and I had to keep reminding ourselves that flaws were a good thing on this project.


 My suggestion was keep some of the screws visible while the others would be stealth. Add real Manila rope with Abaca fibers for handles which where used during WWII. I've seen an authentic Japanese crate containing grenades which were dug up from a friend's backyard (Philippines) buried during the Japanese occupation. Just a suggestion to keep it in that era since it's for an Outlaw and Bandit model.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks really good, Chief. Really liking the theme ideas that all of these guys are throwing out.


----------

